
What's the name of my company? - mpetkevicius
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3ljl6lu75TvS2d6NDQ2OUZwLUttWDdiaGh1SzFmb3E3bm1n
======
mpetkevicius
I'm having a new logo designed for my software consultancy. I'm not sure if
it's clear enough, though. What would you say is the name of the company?

------
mpetkevicius
It's TECHN actually. I guess I was right about it not being clear enough :(

------
m6w6
TECHNO? Pretty cool, but quite too geeky, isn't it? ;-)

